
Apple internal music video – I Think We're a Clone Now (1994) [video] - Nuance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnCqNH7V9R0
======
throwaway2016a
I wasn't into the Mac scene in '94 can someone explain? My whole time using
Macs clones were fought every step along the way. I can't tell if this video
is pro licensing or anti-clone...

This reminds me of near the end of the dotcom bubble where startups were
making these kind of videos. There was one where the whole team was at a
rented mansion doing a lip-sync. I wish I could find it but I think it got
wiped from the internet after backlash. I remember it showed employees
lounging around a pool.

Edit: a few minutes googling for that video I mentioned and I realized we may
have finally hit a point where you can be forgot online. Not because the
content disappears but because there is so much new content / noise that
finding anything more than a few weeks old is very difficult.

~~~
Angostura
With the switch to PowerPC architecture, Apple started a Licensing programme
that would allow other companies to build official Mac clones. Power Computing
was the first company to get into the business:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Computing_Corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Computing_Corporation).
Steve Jobs pulled the plug on the clone idea when he returned to Apple and
bought out Power Computing.

------
webwielder2
This is not really an internal video, it’s a video made on campus by some
employees. It reflects the rudderlessness and low morale of the company at the
time, as it pursued a new strategy seemingly at odds with its values led by a
complete nonentity of a new CEO.

------
pge
For those not familiar with 80s music, the song being parodied is Tiffany's "I
think we're alone now." Original music video from 1987 here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6Q3mHyzn78](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6Q3mHyzn78)

~~~
richardfontana
Itself a cover of the 1967 song by Tommie James and the Shondells:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Think_We%27re_Alone_Now](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Think_We%27re_Alone_Now)

------
exikyut
The YouTube comments for this video mention the existence of something called
ARPLE. I think I probably want a copy of this. Where can I learn more about
it?

------
st3fan
Here is another classic .. pretty sure Apple played it at a WWDC

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W--13mBc788](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W--
13mBc788)

------
retrac98
This is so cringeworthy, I can barely watch.

~~~
bshimmin
That one is really a pleasure to watch/listen to in comparison with this, from
the same guy: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W--
13mBc788](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W--13mBc788)

~~~
asimpletune
Idk, I thought they were both pretty good. Especially since he sang on both of
them.

